# connecté deux macbook en réseau sans fil?



## jeffb (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai essay&#233; de connect&#233; deux macbook via le sans fil, mais je n'arrivais pas &#224; communiquer! comment faire 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## wondermac (7 Octobre 2007)

il faut utiliser le mode had oc je crois. Tu ne passes pas pas un routeur ?


----------



## jeffb (7 Octobre 2007)

non en direct


----------



## jeffb (7 Octobre 2007)

je suis passer par l'applic reseau, connection a un reseau, ordinateur a ordinateur, puis dans partage j'ai selectionn&#233; quelques truc, bref tout &#231;a c'est un peu brouillon, mon but ultime serait de connect&#233; deux mac avec un pc win auquel un disque externe est brancher, le tout via router sans fil... voil&#224; si vous avez quelques astuces, liens, bouquins a conseill&#233;, je vous en remercie 
ps: je suis d&#233;butant dans l'administration r&#233;seau


----------



## jeffb (7 Octobre 2007)

Merci Wondremac, je vais étudier ta proposition.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Octobre 2007)

Pour faire une liaison entre seulement deux appareils, on peut effectivement utiliser les adaptateurs Wifi mode pair-à-pair.

Mais au-delà de deux, on est obligé d'utiliser un point d'accès Wifi. Il est donc nécessaire de disposer d'un routeur/point d'accès Wifi, tel qu'une borne d'accès AirPort Extreme d'Apple ou son équivalent dans une autre marque, voire un modem-routeur Wifi ADSL si une liaison Internet filaire est prévue (modèles génériques, Livebox, Freebox, Neufbox, etc.).

Leur configuration est très simple, et parfaitement décrit dans leur mode d'emploi ainsi que sur nos forums.

A noter toutefois qu'actuellement la dernière norme Wifi (802.11*n*) pose des problèmes de compatibilité en ce qui concerne les débits les plus élevés (300Mbps ou plus), car les constructeurs ont fabriqué leurs adaptateurs d'après un "draft" (pré-version) différent de cette norme. La majorité des appareils (y compris ceux d'Apple) risquent de ne pas pouvoir communiquer aux vitesses les plus élevées avec des appareils de marques différentes, et devront se contenter d'un débit plus faible (les 54Mbps de la norme 802.11*g*).


----------

